# age and



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ok im sure most the people on here with 2 or more skulls know that ps have to be 1 and a 1/2 to 2 yrs of age to breed but what i wanna know is do they have to be a certain size (RBP)(S.NATTERRAI) I think.
Meaning, Ive had 1 of my ps for like a lil over a yr, and hes damn near been the same size since i got him though, he might be a spilo though, im not sure hes not a rbp, because his belly has never been red, but some times he gets real real dark like he is, and he dosent have any internal parasites, but hes damn near old enough to breed, and oh id say about 4 and a half to 5 in ches!

Thanks ahead of time
Trillion,


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

If you're talking about the size, then you should consider how big of a room do you give your piranhas. Most people usually housed their piranhas in 100gal or plus. Some just keep like 4 or 5 in 55gal or so (which most people wouldn't recommend). Also, depending how much and what type of food you feed your piranhas can contribute to their growth and size. I usually vary my food so that my p's can grow much quicker. Be careful that you don't want to overfeed them too. There's a lot of information on this site given by other members that will tell you which food is good and which isn't. Water parameters are always a good indication in providing good health to them as well. Oh...one more thing...keep the heater at approx. 80F (26C).

I'm pretty sure there's lots more factors that contributes to their size. I hope this helps!!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

It did help alt ty very much for your response, i feed my ps cichlid food that has shrimp in it, and they seem to like it pretty good i am going to start feeding them all kinds of different food after i stop simulating the dry season.
Ill probably go to the food forum, and get some ideas on what to feed them

thanks, trillion!


----------

